# Brown sugar cure



## rod g15 (Mar 28, 2017)

Can I make my own brown sugar cure? Are the ingredients simple? I shall be waiting to hear from someone smarter than I!


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 28, 2017)

Rod G15 said:


> Can I make my own brown sugar cure? Are the ingredients simple? I shall be waiting to hear from someone smarter than I!


Absolutely ! Someone smarter then I also will have to jump in and point you in the right direction. You're on the right SMF for that type of information and more. By chance did you already try a search for a brown sugar cure recipe on here yet?


----------



## rod g15 (Mar 28, 2017)

Duh!!! No I didn't.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 28, 2017)

Rod G15 said:


> Duh!!! No I didn't.


You should find all different types of recipes, next problem will be deciding which one you are going to what to try first?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 28, 2017)

It scares me to here someone wanting to make their own cure.  It could be very dangerous.

Why not add brown sugar to cure #1 or tender quick?


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> It scares me to here someone wanting to make their own cure. It could be very dangerous.
> 
> Why not add brown sugar to cure #1 or tender quick?


I did say recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2017)

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Al


----------



## rod g15 (Mar 29, 2017)

I see what you mean,c farmer. I usually buy it from a locker but because of location it's kind of a pain to get. Just checking if making it was an option.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 29, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
> 
> Al


I too like that calulator Al, very handy little tool.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2017)

If you want to use brown sugar in place of white sugar when curing, that's fairly easy......

weigh the meat.....

weigh the kosher salt....  ~2% of the meat weight...

weigh the brown sugar...  ~ 1-3% of the meat weight...  (personal preference)..

weigh the cure #1....   weight of the meat + weight of the brown sugar + weight of the salt...  0.25% of the total weight... (0.0025 is the multiplier)

Mix it all up thoroughly...   coat and rub into the meat thoroughly...   refer for ~7 days per inch of thickness...  14 days if the skin is on the meat..  If the meat is over 2" thick, best applied in 2 applications...  using 1/2 of the mix per application.. and add more time...


----------

